# أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟



## candy shop (6 أبريل 2007)

"الـغــضـــــب"


كلمة تعني لنا الكثييييير،
الناس في موضوع الغضب أربعة أنواع،
وهذه هي طبيعة الأمور..

إليكم هذه القائمة لكي تتعرفوا على أنفسكم،

فمن أنت من بين الكل؟
لاحظ بنفسك واقرأ بنفسك..





النوع الأول:
1- سريع الغضب سريع الرضى:
هذا النوع من الناس لا يحسن إدارة ذاته ونفسه،
وكلمة واحدة تؤثر فيه ويتفاعل معها
ثم بكلمة أخرى يهدأ ويرضى ,
وهذا النوع يؤذي في التعامل ولا يعرف الطرف الآخر
كيف يتعامل معه باستمرار،
بل مزاجه متقلب وقد يغضب من كلمة اليوم،
ولو قيلت له بعد أسبوع قد لا يغضب
فهو حسب حالته النفسية يغضب ويرضى.





النوع الثاني:
2- بطيء الغضب بطيء الرضى:
وهذا نوع آخر من الناس لا يغضب،
ولكنه إن غضب فلعله يقاطع الطرف الآخر أسبوعا أو أكثر،
إلا أن حسنة هذا النوع أنه بطيء الغضب. 







النوع الثالث
3- سريع الغضب بطيء الرضى:
وهذا شر الناس فانه يغضب لأي شئ ولكنه لا يرضى بسرعة،
ولا يقبل أي اعتذار أو تأسف على الخطأ،
بل انه حتى إذا أراد أن يصفح أو يعفو يتخذ
هو القرار بغض النظر عن اعتذار الطرف الآخر.





النوع الرابع:
4-بطيء الغضب سريع الرضى:
وهذا خير الناس، فالحلم والحكمة صفاتهم،
ولا يمنع ذلك من غضبهم بحكم طبيعتهم البشرية،
ولكنهم إذا غضبوا سريعوا الرضى عندما يعتذر إليهم..



حســـناً
من أي نوع انت ؟؟

منقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول​


----------



## marwan90 (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

مش عارف هههههه


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

كل الانواع دى يا مروان ومش عارف تحدد


----------



## marwan90 (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

انا من نوع خامس لسا ما اكتشفوا


----------



## blackguitar (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*



> *انا من نوع خامس لسا ما اكتشفوا*




*هههههههههههههههههه*


*انا متهيالى انى من النوع الاخير *
*بس منكرش ان فيه حاجات معينه ممكن تكون صغيرة اوى لكن بتخلينى اغضب بس انا سريع الرضا*


----------



## emy (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*


النوع الرابع:



> 4-بطيء الغضب سريع الرضى:
> وهذا خير الناس، فالحلم والحكمة صفاتهم،
> ولا يمنع ذلك من غضبهم بحكم طبيعتهم البشرية،
> ولكنهم إذا غضبوا سريعوا الرضى عندما يعتذر إليهم..


_بعتقد انا النوع ده بس النوع ده مش حلو اوووى زى ممتصور قدامى بالعكس مش حلو اللى بيزعل ببطىء ويصفى بسرعه _
_على العموم شكرا يا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل ده_​


----------



## candy shop (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى ليكى يا ايمى على الرد


----------



## candy shop (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

شكرا ليك على الرد يا blackguita واهم حاجه انك سريع الرضا دى صفه جميله ربنا يديمها عليك


----------



## twety (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

*طيب ياستى بما انى جوازاء*
*فانا اكثر من شخصيه*
*فاعتقد ان زى مابيقولوا يعنى*
*من كل بستان وردة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى ياقمر على مواضيعك الجميله دى*


----------



## candy shop (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

لو من كل بستان ورده  فاكيد انتى زهره جميله شكرا ليكى يا مر على الرد :new4:​


----------



## christ my lord (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> "
> 
> النوع الأول:
> 1- سريع الغضب سريع الرضى:
> ...




للاسف انا من النوع دة .. وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## جورج كمال (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

شكرا للجميع 
فانا اعتقد اني اغضب من النوع الرابع 
كل سنه والجميع بخير


----------



## جورج كمال (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

ولكن كيف اتعامل مع من غضبه من النوع الرابع 
مع اني بحبه


----------



## twety (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

*ربنا يكرمك ياقمر*

*صليلى كتيييييييير*

*ميرسى على مواضيعك العسل*​


----------



## candy shop (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

يوساب اى شخص حالته النفسيه اكيد بتأثر عليه واكيد كمان قلبك ابيض بس بلاش التسرع تريس وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## candy shop (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

اولا يا جورج كل سنه وانت طيب ثانيا حاول تمتص الغضب بكلمه حلوه او بتعبير حلو وربنا يوفك ويبارك جياتك​


----------



## candy shop (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

ربنا يكون معاكى ويوفقك ويبارك حياتك وتحققى كل اللى تتمنيه يا twety يا حببتى​


----------



## artamisss (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

  انا تقريبا من اول نوع سريعه الغضب سريعه الرضى


----------



## candy shop (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى ليكى يا ديانا على الرد س انا اعرف ان الانسان السريع الرضا قلبه ابيض بس جاولى تتغلبى على الاولى وربنا يوفقك يا قمر:Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## monlove (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

موضوع هايل


----------



## candy shop (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى لمرورك يا monlove وربنا يوفك


----------



## مينا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

*w_candyshop_s* vbmenu_register("postmenu_254847", true);  
thank you​


----------



## مينا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

ربنا يكون معاكى ويوفقك ويبارك حياتك وتحققى كل اللى تتمنيه يا twety يا حببتى
thank you​


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى ليك يا مينا على الرد بس ايه اللى دخل twety فى الموضوع وشكرااااااااااااااا​


----------



## twety (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

*مش عارفه ياختى صدقينى*
*ايه الحكايه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى ليكى يا تويتى انك رديتى​


----------



## basboosa (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

احيانا بكون بطيئة الغضب واحيانا بغضب بسرعة ونفس الحكاية فى الرضى احيانا ارضى بسرعة واحيانا ارضى ببطء اظن انه انا من نوع لسه مخترعهوش هههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

انتى من النوع المترد

صح ميرسى يا basboosa​


----------



## LOLA012 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

انا برضة متهيلى انى  من نوع خامس يعنى انا فى اوقات ممكن اغضب بسرعة و فى ساعات ببقى بطئة الغضب لدرجة انى ممكن احسن انى بردة بس فى كلتا الحالتين بعدالموقف على طول بكون نسيت اساسا ان انا زعلت من حد لدرجة ان انا ممكن اروح اكلمه بعدها عادى ولو افتكرت ممكن انا الى اعتذر له عادى خالص ​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

انتىيا لولا قلبك ابيض وواضح من كلامك

وانا احيكى بجد

حلو اوى ربنا يوفقك ويكون معاكى​


----------



## basboosa (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

احتمال يا كاندى اتردد فى مواقف معينة لكن فى اوقات بكون لازم اتخذ قرارى بسرعة فابتخذه بسرعة وكتير قوى بيكون قرارى اللى اتخذته صح بشكر ربنا على كده اصلى عندى الحاسة السادسة قوية 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

برافو عليكى يا بسبوسه

جميل ان اتخاذ قراراتك تبقى صح

ده توفيق من ربنا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فلسطيني مسلم (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
 هههه انواع كتيرة وحلوة ويعني منظقية شكرا اخي كتير بس بظن  انا من النوع 


النوع الأول:
1- سريع الغضب سريع الرضى:
هذا النوع من الناس لا يحسن إدارة ذاته ونفسه،
وكلمة واحدة تؤثر فيه ويتفاعل معها
ثم بكلمة أخرى يهدأ ويرضى ,
وهذا النوع يؤذي في التعامل ولا يعرف الطرف الآخر
كيف يتعامل معه باستمرار،
بل مزاجه متقلب وقد يغضب من كلمة اليوم،
ولو قيلت له بعد أسبوع قد لا يغضب
فهو حسب حالته النفسية يغضب ويرضى.


 لاني هيك انا 

على العموم شكرا يا امير وسلامات حبيبي وسلام للجميع


----------



## twety (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

*فلسطيننننننننننننننننننننى*
*كاندى بنت وزى القمر كمان مش ولد*
*اما انت بقى ونوعك فى انواع الغضب *
*شوف الحل وابقى قولى عليييييييييييييييييييييييه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*اصل انا كمان كده*
*نورتنا يا فلسطينى واهلا لبك وسطنا*​


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

شكرااااا ليكو على الرد

شكرا يا فلسطينى

شكرا يا تويتى​


----------



## LOLA012 (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى ليك انت يا كاندى انت بجد اللى عسولة ​


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الغضب ...... من أي نوع أنت ؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى يا حببتى يا لولا 

على ردك الجميل​


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

*††† عـنـد الغـضــب أي نــوع أنــت ؟؟؟ †††*

عند الغضب اي صنف انت ؟

اعرف نفسك الآن

الناس في الغضب اربعة اصناف
وهي طبيعة الامور
اليك هذة القائمة لكي تعرف اي صنف انت 
استخرج نفسك الان من بين الاصناف التالية. . . 

سريع الغضب سريع الرضى

بطيء الغضب بطيء الرضى

سريع الغضب بطيء الرضى 

بطيء الغضب سريع الرضى

رجاءاً اختر قبل ان تجاوب



1) سريع الغضب سريع الرضى

هذا الصنف من الناس لا يحسن ادارة نفسة , 
وذاتة ,وكلمة واحدة تؤثر فية ويتفاعل معها جدا 
ثم بكلمة اخرى يهدأ ويرضى , 
وهذا الصنف يؤذي فى التعامل ولا يعرف الطرف الاخر كيف 
يتعامل معة بإستمرار, 
بل مزاجه منقلب فهو حسب حالته النفسيه يغضب ... ويرضى ؟؟! فهل هذا انت؟؟؟؟ 





2) بطيء الغضب بطيء الرضى. 

وهذا صنف من الناس لايغضب , ولكنه ان غضب....غضب , , فلعله يقاطع الطرف الاخر اسبوعا او شهرا وربما سنة كاملة؟ الا ان حسنة هذا الصنف الوحيدة انة بطيء الغضب.... فهل هذا انت؟؟ 






3) سريع الغضب بطيء الرضى. 

وهذا شر الناس فانة يغضب لأي شي حتى ولو كان تافه ولكنة لايرضى بسرعة ولا يقبل اي اعتذار او اي تأسف على خطأ 
بل انه حتى اذا قبل ان يعفو او ان يصفح, يتخذ هو القرار بغض النظر عن الطرف الاخر ...فهل هذا انت؟؟؟




4) بطيء الغضب سريع الرضى. 


وهذا هو خير الناس ((فالحلم والحكمة صفاتهم)) فلا يغضب الا لشيء منطقي وطبعا لا يمنع ان يغضبوا لان الغضب صفة من صفات الانسان ولكنهم اذا غضبوا سريعوا الرضا عندما يعتذر اليهم....فهل هذا انت ؟؟؟ 






أين تجد نفسك بين الانواع الاربعة للغضب ؟؟

منقوووووووول​


----------



## just member (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ††† عـنـد الغـضــب أي نــوع أنــت ؟؟؟ †††*


4) بطيء الغضب سريع الرضى. 


وهذا هو خير الناس ((فالحلم والحكمة صفاتهم)) فلا يغضب الا لشيء منطقي وطبعا لا يمنع ان يغضبوا لان الغضب صفة من صفات الانسان ولكنهم اذا غضبوا سريعوا الرضا عندما يعتذر اليهم....فهل هذا انت ؟؟؟ 
*انا اخترت دى وصدقينى من قبل ما اشوف نتيجة الاختبار*
*علىكدة بقى انا شطوورة*
**
*شكرا جدا على الموضوع الجميل دة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ††† عـنـد الغـضــب أي نــوع أنــت ؟؟؟ †††*

1) سريع الغضب سريع الرضى

هذا الصنف من الناس لا يحسن ادارة نفسة , 
وذاتة ,وكلمة واحدة تؤثر فية ويتفاعل معها جدا 
ثم بكلمة اخرى يهدأ ويرضى , 
وهذا الصنف يؤذي فى التعامل ولا يعرف الطرف الاخر كيف 
يتعامل معة بإستمرار, 
بل مزاجه منقلب فهو حسب حالته النفسيه يغضب ... ويرضى ؟؟! فهل هذا انت؟؟؟؟ 

_ميرسى اوى ياكاندى على الموضوع الجميل​_


----------



## ناريمان (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ††† عـنـد الغـضــب أي نــوع أنــت ؟؟؟ †††*

*4) 






			بطيء الغضب سريع الرضى. 


وهذا هو خير الناس ((فالحلم والحكمة صفاتهم)) فلا يغضب الا لشيء منطقي وطبعا لا يمنع ان يغضبوا لان الغضب صفة من صفات الانسان ولكنهم اذا غضبوا سريعوا الرضا عندما يعتذر اليهم....فهل هذا انت ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 ​*
*ميرسي كتير علي الموضوع الجميل 


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ††† عـنـد الغـضــب أي نــوع أنــت ؟؟؟ †††*



come with me قال:


> 4) بطيء الغضب سريع الرضى.
> 
> 
> وهذا هو خير الناس ((فالحلم والحكمة صفاتهم)) فلا يغضب الا لشيء منطقي وطبعا لا يمنع ان يغضبوا لان الغضب صفة من صفات الانسان ولكنهم اذا غضبوا سريعوا الرضا عندما يعتذر اليهم....فهل هذا انت ؟؟؟
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ††† عـنـد الغـضــب أي نــوع أنــت ؟؟؟ †††*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> 1) سريع الغضب سريع الرضى
> 
> هذا الصنف من الناس لا يحسن ادارة نفسة ,
> وذاتة ,وكلمة واحدة تؤثر فية ويتفاعل معها جدا
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا فيبى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ††† عـنـد الغـضــب أي نــوع أنــت ؟؟؟ †††*



ناريمان قال:


> *4)  ​*
> *ميرسي كتير علي الموضوع الجميل
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا ناريمان

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ††† عـنـد الغـضــب أي نــوع أنــت ؟؟؟ †††*

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ††† عـنـد الغـضــب أي نــوع أنــت ؟؟؟ †††*



amjad-ri قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## dodi lover (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ††† عـنـد الغـضــب أي نــوع أنــت ؟؟؟ †††*

انى بطئ الغضب وسررريع الرضا ولاكن 


احيانا لا يكون هذا الاسلوب حسن مع انس كثيرون


----------



## mero_engel (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ††† عـنـد الغـضــب أي نــوع أنــت ؟؟؟ †††*

*انا سعات كتير بكون رقم واحد وسعات بكون رقم 4 مزيج منهم*
*ميرسي يا غاليه علي الموضوع المفيد دا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك يا كاندي*​


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: ††† عـنـد الغـضــب أي نــوع أنــت ؟؟؟ †††*



dodi lover قال:


> انى بطئ الغضب وسررريع الرضا ولاكن
> 
> 
> احيانا لا يكون هذا الاسلوب حسن مع انس كثيرون



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ††† عـنـد الغـضــب أي نــوع أنــت ؟؟؟ †††*



mero_engel قال:


> *انا سعات كتير بكون رقم واحد وسعات بكون رقم 4 مزيج منهم*
> *ميرسي يا غاليه علي الموضوع المفيد دا*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك يا كاندي*​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## dodi lover (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ††† عـنـد الغـضــب أي نــوع أنــت ؟؟؟ †††*

على اية يا كاندى دة حنى انتى زى العسل وموضوعانك عسل زيك كمـــــــــان


----------



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: ††† عـنـد الغـضــب أي نــوع أنــت ؟؟؟ †††*



dodi lover قال:


> على اية يا كاندى دة حنى انتى زى العسل وموضوعانك عسل زيك كمـــــــــان



ميرسى اوى لزوقك​


----------



## اخوكم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*تعرف على نوع غضبك*

*
سلام ونعمة رب المجد

الناس في موضوع الغضب أربعة أصناف


الأول: سريع الغضب سريع الرضى


الثاني: بطئ الغضب سريع الرضى

الثالث : سريع الغضب بطئ الرضى

الرابع: بطئ الغضب بطئ الرضى

ولنأخذ هذه الأصناف بشئ من التفصيل 

سريع الغضب سريع الرضى 

هذا الصنف من الناس لا يحسن إدارة ذاته ونفسه، وكلمة واحدة تؤثر فيه ويتفاعل معها ثم بكلمة أخرى يهدأ ويرضى، وهذا الصنف يؤذي في التعامل ولا يعرف الطرف الآخر كيف يتعامل معه باستمرار، بل مزاجه متقلب وقد يغضب من كلمة اليوم، ولو قيلت له بعد أسبوع قد لا يغضب فهو حسب حالته النفسية يغضب ويرضى 

بطئ الغضب بطئ الرضى 


وهذا صنف آخر من الناس لا يغضب، ولكنه إن غضب فلعله يقاطع الطرف الآخر أسبوعا أو أكثر، إلا أن حسنة هذا الصنف أنه بطئ الغضب 

سريع الغضب بطئ الرضى 

وهذا شر الناس فانه يغضب لأي شئ ولكنه لا يرضى بسرعة، ولا يقبل أي اعتذار أو تأسف على الخطأ، بل انه حتى إذا أراد أن يصفح أو يعفو يتخذ هو القرار بغض النظر عن اعتذار الطرف الآخر


بطئ الغضب سريع الرضى


وهذا خير الناس، فالحلم والحكمة صفاتهم، ولا يمنع ذلك من غضبهم بحكم طبيعتهم البشرية، ولكنهم إذا غضبوا سريعوا الرضى عندما يعتذر إليهم*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: تعرف على نوع غضبك*



اخوكم قال:


> *
> سلام ونعمة رب المجد
> 
> الناس في موضوع الغضب أربعة أصناف
> ...






*شكرااااااااااااااا" اخينا 
على المعلومات ربنا ينجينا من الغضب
سلام المسيح



*​


----------



## rana1981 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: تعرف على نوع غضبك*

مممممممممممم انا من النوع بطيئة الغضب سريعة الرضى الحمدالله


----------



## اخوكم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: تعرف على نوع غضبك*



كليم متى قال:


> *شكرااااااااااااااا" اخينا
> على المعلومات ربنا ينجينا من الغضب
> سلام المسيح
> 
> ...



*شكراً ليك / كليم متى 

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## اخوكم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: تعرف على نوع غضبك*



rana1981 قال:


> مممممممممممم انا من النوع بطيئة الغضب سريعة الرضى الحمدالله



*كويس جداً ودى حاجة جميلة جداً انه ميغضبش بسرعة 

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: تعرف على نوع غضبك*



> بطئ الغضب سريع الرضى
> 
> 
> وهذا خير الناس، فالحلم والحكمة صفاتهم، ولا يمنع ذلك من غضبهم بحكم طبيعتهم البشرية، ولكنهم إذا غضبوا سريعوا الرضى عندما يعتذر إليهم



موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## اخوكم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: تعرف على نوع غضبك*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك​



*ربنا يباركك

متشكر على مرورك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: تعرف على نوع غضبك*




> *الأول: سريع الغضب سريع الرضى*




مرسىىىىى يا اخوكم على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: تعرف على نوع غضبك*

*



سريع الغضب سريع الرضى 

هذا الصنف من الناس لا يحسن إدارة ذاته ونفسه، وكلمة واحدة تؤثر فيه ويتفاعل معها ثم بكلمة أخرى يهدأ ويرضى، وهذا الصنف يؤذي في التعامل ولا يعرف الطرف الآخر كيف يتعامل معه باستمرار، بل مزاجه متقلب وقد يغضب من كلمة اليوم، ولو قيلت له بعد أسبوع قد لا يغضب فهو حسب حالته النفسية يغضب ويرضى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اهي دي انا هههههههههههه

لما طفشتهم مني في البيت ههههههههههه*​


----------



## اخوكم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: تعرف على نوع غضبك*



kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىى يا اخوكم على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*مرسي ليك 

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## اخوكم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: تعرف على نوع غضبك*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *
> 
> اهي دي انا هههههههههههه
> 
> لما طفشتهم مني في البيت ههههههههههه*​



*هههههههههههه

ربنا يباركك

وهما عمرهم ما هيزعلوا منك ابدا*​


----------



## just member (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: تعرف على نوع غضبك*

اشكرك على الموضوع الميل
ربنا يباركك


----------

